# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) تحديثات :  Kingo Android ROOt version1.3.3

## mohamed73

*Kingo Android ROOt version1.3.3    
How to Root Your Android with Kingo?*      *Download, install and launch*  
             Free download _Kingo Android Root_, install it on you computer (Windows only), and then launch it. Make sure you have Internet access.    *Connect your device via USB*  
             Make sure _USB Debugging mode_ is enabled on your Android device and allowed from your computer. How?     *Click "ROOT" and wait*  
             Read the notification carefully and be aware of the risks involved in Android rooting process.    *Root Succeeded*  
             Click "Finish" to reboot your device. Voila! Your device is now rooted by Kingo Android Root.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## djoma

مشكور اخي محمد

----------


## sizou

شكرا على البرنامج الجميل

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## li7wamok

med 556546 root maroc tabon zin 3andk terma

----------


## fashfash92

رائع جدا اخي

----------

